# What To Do About Hops



## manku007 (May 30, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

I don't have any hope about the hops required to make beer. That is I cannot found them in India, I have searched through Google and also asked some of the guys who are in farming profession but they are also unknown about this thing.

Please tell me if there is another substitute of hops which can be found easily in India or where I can found hops in India. I think brewing is illegal in India that's why it is more hard to find such kind of things here.

Some More Questions :-

01. Do I need some special equipments to brew beer or it is the same as we brew the wine.

02. How to add carbon dioxide in our beer. Is it natural or we have to fill it by some kind of soda making type of machine.

03. Is it safe to brew in home, that means can a brewing result in some kind of poison in the ale or so I afraid of this very much. 

Till Now I have only and only tried one time in two bottles with that balloon method and that was not very good at all, I don't know what I done wrong in that but it was like a juice no alcohol or very less. You can see the picture in the album. After that my friend told me that it can be dangerous (poison thing) so I stopped and start afraid-ing from then till now. 

Please tell me what I have asked and also what I haven't.


----------



## Wade E (May 30, 2010)

I have no idea about your laws of brewing beer or wine and if or if not you can get hops fresh, pelletized or any form. Maybe you can possible get canned malt extract? you can easily make beer with that as many do here with decent results. It is basically the same equipment needed and as far as carbonating your beer its fairly easy as all you have to do there is bottle them in a vessel(beer bottle with cap or swing top) and add a little more sugar and the yeast will start back up fermenting just enough to produce the carbonation needed and thats how lots of people and even companies do it, its much easier and cheaper then the way some of us do it by using pressurized C02 from a tank but we dont have to bottle all that beer and instaed just keg it in one vessel. Canned Malt extract might be easier for you to get and they are usually prehopped, in otherwords, the hops are in there. Here is a picture of what that would look like.
http://www.muntons.com/homebeer/other-products/canned_light_malt.asp


----------



## manku007 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Wade E Sir, Since I have a very very high Hobby of brewing but the problem is that, here in my city I don't get things which are usefull to make it fast and in a propper way. And Hop My God I can't get it


----------



## Malkore (Jun 6, 2010)

try searching Google for 'gruit' 

it is the process of making beer and not using hops, but other herbs for bittering.

I have heard of using spruce tips, but I don't think that's something you'd find in India either.


----------

